# Signature Issue



## Kawaii_Chii (May 20, 2008)

I am not sure if this should be discussed in this section of the forum, but I can't get some html code to work in my signature... 

This is what it looks like...

HTML


Can someone please help me to get this working?


----------



## JPH (May 20, 2008)

Doesn't work in mine either. No scripts allowed in signatures, apparently.


----------



## Kawaii_Chii (May 20, 2008)

Awww... No fair.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Doesn't work in mine either. No scripts allowed in signatures, apparently.


Due to security reasons, Javascript can steal and log peoples cookies which include their login session that could be used to log in as that person.


----------



## Kawaii_Chii (May 20, 2008)

Oh I see... Well, I suppose I won't be able to post that in my signature now. No worries.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

Kawaii_Chii said:
			
		

> Oh I see... Well, I suppose I won't be able to post that in my signature now. No worries.


Welcome to the forums by the way


----------



## T-hug (May 20, 2008)

Maybe you could post more of your body as a sig, so I can piece it together with your ava?


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Maybe you could post more of your body as a sig, so I can piece it together with your ava?


Don't scare away the newbies


----------



## Kawaii_Chii (May 20, 2008)

Lol.... Nice one. I am sure you'd like to see that, huh?


----------



## JPH (May 20, 2008)

Kawaii_Chii said:
			
		

> Lol.... Nice one. I am sure you'd like to see that, huh?



Yes.

_*unzips pants*_



Spoiler



lol, just kidding. Welcome to GBAtemp! We don't normally treat our newcomers like this, but you're special! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*cough*joujoudoll*cough*

If you need something, just ask!


----------



## Kawaii_Chii (May 20, 2008)

LOL... Boys are sickos.


----------



## T-hug (May 20, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a glance at the full picture.
Do you know any other members here btw? Specifically 'Joujoudoll' ?


----------



## Kawaii_Chii (May 20, 2008)

Joujoudoll is my sister, she told me about the site...


----------



## JPH (May 20, 2008)

Kawaii_Chii said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll is my sister, she told me about the site...



Hehe, I told you Thuggy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Feel free to post a picture of yourself in our Temper Pics topic!


----------



## T-hug (May 20, 2008)

Ah I see, just wondered ;-)

So, anychance of that pic?








lol j/k


----------



## Bob Evil (May 20, 2008)

Shame, shame boys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So, about that pic ...


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 20, 2008)

hehe

why not renaming gbatemp to prontemp


----------



## Joe88 (May 20, 2008)

I could have sworn I saw a few people with script in their sig


----------



## Bob Evil (May 20, 2008)

acoustic.digital said:
			
		

> hehe
> 
> why not renaming gbatemp to prontemp




Owww, chikka chikka ... wakka chu wakka ...


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

Guys guys, keep your pants on. We don't want to scare the toung lady away, seesh. Who wouldn't be scared of those tiny thing, she may be afraid of bugs after all and they may remind her of inchworms.


----------



## Kawaii_Chii (May 20, 2008)

I am not sure if this should be discussed in this section of the forum, but I can't get some html code to work in my signature... 

This is what it looks like...

HTML


Can someone please help me to get this working?


----------



## Kawaii_Chii (May 20, 2008)

Narin, I like your moogle by the way... I love moogles! I wish they were real just to have one as a pet.


----------



## T-hug (May 20, 2008)

Well I'll let you guys (and gals) know, were working on DATETemp right now, ready for next feature list!
Hope you like it!


----------



## Kawaii_Chii (May 20, 2008)

I'm not looking for a date... Lol, so I will not be signing up for that site.


----------



## JPH (May 20, 2008)

We're getting too far off topic here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kawaii, if you need something - let me know.

For all off-topic or random chat -> take it here.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

Kawaii_Chii said:
			
		

> Narin, I like your moogle by the way... I love moogles! I wish they were real just to have one as a pet.


Thanks, kupo!


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 20, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Well I'll let you guys (and gals) know, were working on DATETemp right now, ready for next feature list!
> Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> ...



wulu wulu chikki chikka! wu-ha!


----------



## Kawaii_Chii (May 20, 2008)

Okay, I won't say anything that is off topic...


----------



## dice (May 20, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Well I'll let you guys (and gals) know, were working on DATETemp right now, ready for next feature list!
> Hope you like it!



_well in that case... that ass of yours is MINE!_


----------



## BvanBart (May 20, 2008)

Even for a MOD that is not nice behavior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want a piece 2 !!


----------



## papyrus (May 24, 2008)

Sheesshh this is getting nowhere.


----------

